# Edelweiss Training Journal



## Edelweiss (Jun 9, 2022)

I thought it would be fun to start a journal for my driving horses here, specifically our journey into CDE and Carriage! I think a few members on here do it, but for those who don't know, CDE is the driving version of 3 day eventing with driven dressage, a cross country marathon and timed cones course as your jumper equivalent. It is very challenging, but extremely fun! This is the horse I will be competing with. He'll mature at 42" which puts us in the small pony division and is 3yrs old, so the perfect age to start. He'll be coming here in a few weeks and I am very excited to start working with him!


At the breed shows, with AMHA and/or AMHR, I will be trying carriage pleasure with my country horse. I am currently working to accustom him to the full carriage harness.
I also have a mare who will be competing in country and roadster. She may even be able to be an ever elusive single horse down the road before she joins my broodmare band.


This was before I really started getting her into shape for halter, but she will also show in halter, hunter, jumper and obstacle.


----------



## Dragon Hill (Jun 10, 2022)

How exciting, I am looking forward to following along!


----------



## Willow Flats (Jun 10, 2022)

Yay! I am very interesed in your training thread here! I volunteer at and attend the local CDEs but haven't ever shown. I saw your posture and the nice contact you had with your reins in the photos you shared and thought I bet she is a good driver!


----------



## Edelweiss (Jun 10, 2022)

@Willow Flats I love your pictures from them! There is so much to learn, but I am looking forward to attempting it. 
And thank you! That is what I strive for, except posture is the hardest to remember!! But I studied quite a bit of dressage before I got into minis and I try to incorporate that into my training so they are truly collected with steady, but light contact. This is what my pinto looks like this year. He has been driving for 2yrs now, but since I didn't bring him out until summer of last year, we have made the most progress over this past winter. I am hoping to get him to Nationals this year. I did have someone tell me he really should do carriage as he is truly collected and I only use a check in the ring where it is required. We are going to try, but he does not like the full carriage harness so that will have to be a future project. I mainly want to keep him happy, so he will probably stick to country pleasure.


----------



## HersheyMint (Jun 10, 2022)

He is beautiful. You look very good together


----------



## Willow Flats (Jun 11, 2022)

He looks great! How tall is he? And you are so right about the dressage. I have introduced several riding friends to driving and the ones who have the dressage background take right to it with their rein handling.

I have been backing my horse and then immediately asking for a trot forward to get him to engage his hind end. I have been told that collection starts from the rear end and not the front. Any tips you have are greatly appreciated!!!!!


----------



## Edelweiss (Jun 11, 2022)

HersheyMint said:


> He is beautiful. You look very good together


Thank you!!



Willow Flats said:


> He looks great! How tall is he? And you are so right about the dressage. I have introduced several riding friends to driving and the ones who have the dressage background take right to it with their rein handling.
> 
> I have been backing my horse and then immediately asking for a trot forward to get him to engage his hind end. I have been told that collection starts from the rear end and not the front. Any tips you have are greatly appreciated!!!!!


@Willow Flats He is 34". Yes, knowing dressage helps a lot!

YES!! 100%! You cannot achieve true collection by cranking your horse's head into the proper position. That's why so many driving horses in the breed shows are hollow in the back and not truly working off their hindquarters, which they should especially be doing in the single and country division. (I consider country the closest to classical dressage.)
I'm probably going to write way too much, lol, but here are some things I've learned.
For collection, your horse must initiate the contact, you can ask, but they have to come to you. It's not noticeable, but I communicate to my horse almost exclusively through the reins, I call them my telegraph wires because I am feeling what they are wanting and they are feeling what I am asking. One way to know if they are truly collected is when you have that steady light contact and slowly release it. If your horse is on the bit they will lower their head looking to reestablish that contact. It is one of the most amazing feelings when you see that.
I could drive the pinto in Western or country depending on how I collect him. I always warm him up by letting him stretch "long and low" before I ask him to shift his balance back and really work off his hindquarters. I only back if he bounces or skips in the trot. He's a very eager horse and we work a lot on relaxing, so after the back of a few steps, we will walk. I think it's important to establish your connection at the walk first, then add speed and you'll see them power off with their hips when you ask, which is also amazing to see!
I have an unspoken rule in my training. With any training, you will find that you are automatically avoiding things, for example your horse speeds up in turns so you try not to turn much. I think everyone has some area that they know their horse is weak in or it's simply not their favorite. Usually it comes out before your pattern at a show. You just know your horse isn't good at something in there. I try to find that at home and face everything we are unsure about. As soon as I think, oh I hope he doesn't do ____ In this or I know he isn't the best at this, I am going to go straight to that and work on it. It really fills any holes in your training and gives you so much confidence in your horse.
With that in mind, half halts are your friend in collecting. Ask and give, ask and give, keep them forward but relaxed. A relaxed horse will be more willing to come to your hands and initiate that connection.
It's a long slow process but so worth it! I hope this helps!


----------



## Willow Flats (Jun 11, 2022)

@Edelweiss Thank you so much!!! Good information! I have been doing the half halts, give and take because he was hanging on the bit and we have gotten past that, but there is so much more to work on! It is rewarding when some new thing clicks so I don't mind the practicing. This guy is definitely not a forward horse like my other driving horse.


----------



## Edelweiss (Jun 11, 2022)

You are welcome! @Willow Flats ! The less forward ones do take more patience overall, but they get there too.
There is so much that goes into collection! It is one of my favorite things to work on. Of course I love everything! Hunter, jumper and obstacle are one of our main focuses and a lot goes into them as well. Halter is the one thing I don't enjoy as much as the others.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 20, 2022)

Update?


----------



## Edelweiss (Jun 21, 2022)

Update is that we have moved so everything is pretty hectic right now! It will take a few days to settle in before we can resume serious training, but we have so much room for driving now! Pictures to come soon!


----------



## Edelweiss (Jun 23, 2022)

Starting to get settled in now, so here are a few pictures....


----------



## Edelweiss (Jun 24, 2022)

First drive for Amigo here tonight. He did very well, was quick to relax so it went well. 
I happened on this recently and while I've seen it before, it's been awhile so I was slightly surprised to see that this pyramid exactly describes how I warm up my driving horses because the first things I look for are pure gaits, flat footed 4 beat walk, even trot with no skipping, while I wait for them to relax. Once they have, I start to ask for connection and once we have it, I ask for more energy which progresses to collection and the proper headset, while they are maintaining straightness. 
Obviously with a green horse, we work on them one at a time, but it is fun to see the steps work together in warming up a finished horse.


----------



## Willow Flats (Jun 28, 2022)

Edelweiss said:


> First drive for Amigo here tonight. He did very well, was quick to relax so it went well.
> I happened on this recently and while I've seen it before, it's been awhile so I was slightly surprised to see that this pyramid exactly describes how I warm up my driving horses because the first things I look for are pure gaits, flat footed 4 beat walk, even trot with no skipping, while I wait for them to relax. Once they have, I start to ask for connection and once we have it, I ask for more energy which progresses to collection and the proper headset, while they are maintaining straightness.
> Obviously with a green horse, we work on them one at a time, but it is fun to see the steps work together in warming up a finished horse.


This pyramid is a great illustration. Thank you for posting it! We were doing better with impulsion, but now my guy is starting to slack again. The temps are rising here so I need to start working with him earlier.
How do you ask for impulsion? I cluck, but when I don't get a response I tap his side with the whip. Sometimes when I can't get a good forward trot I ask for a canter and then transition back to the trot so then he's nice and forward. That's probably not the best strategy though. Should I stick with the backing and asking for the walk to get him using his hind end?
We are a long way from collection!


----------



## Edelweiss (Jun 29, 2022)

Willow Flats said:


> This pyramid is a great illustration. Thank you for posting it! We were doing better with impulsion, but now my guy is starting to slack again. The temps are rising here so I need to start working with him earlier.
> How do you ask for impulsion? I cluck, but when I don't get a response I tap his side with the whip. Sometimes when I can't get a good forward trot I ask for a canter and then transition back to the trot so then he's nice and forward. That's probably not the best strategy though. Should I stick with the backing and asking for the walk to get him using his hind end?
> We are a long way from collection!


You're welcome.....I'm glad it helped! Depending on the horse, impulsion is usually a fairly easy one, at least with mine, lol. Relaxing is the big thing with them. I guess you could say I teach impulsion outside of ground driving. All of my driving horses start out being free lunged in the round pen and I teach them to keep to a trot until I can push, push, push, with my voice, (clucking,) and they keep extending at the trot instead of breaking into a canter. I save cantering for very advanced horses. I would not allow it until they are collected at a trot so that they can really develop their different speeds of trot. I've found that they try to cheat at a trot more if they are allowed to canter too soon. 
Also, when you slow down from a canter to a trot, you are going to lose impulsion if they don't already have their "buttons" for it.
If you are trying to get more effort from him and don't do it already, I would break up his routine a bit with some free lunging and get him to extend at the trot. That should help a lot.
My CDE pony prospect should come next weekend, so I'll get to document his progress in collection here and hopefully that will be a good reference! I am looking forward to starting him!


----------



## Willow Flats (Jun 29, 2022)

Thank you Edelweiss! You are right. He does cheat. Has zero problem with relaxation too. Lol. I have two driving horses which are by nature the exact opposite! Looking so forward to following your thread. Excited for your new guy! (I'll go back to the lunging.)


----------



## Edelweiss (Jun 29, 2022)

Willow Flats said:


> Thank you Edelweiss! You are right. He does cheat. Has zero problem with relaxation too. Lol. I have two driving horses which are by nature the exact opposite! Looking so forward to following your thread. Excited for your new guy! (I'll go back to the lunging.)


Lol, yes they are smart that way! I let Amigo canter once and it took weeks before he would get into a true working trot again. Relaxing is the biggest thing with him, but he's been doing rather well with consistent works.
Had a great drive this morning with him! Love his frame in this extended trot!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 29, 2022)

It is interesting that there appears to be some slack in the strap from the breast collar over the withers. Is that a result of his nice collection?


----------



## Edelweiss (Jun 29, 2022)

Marsha Cassada said:


> It is interesting that there appears to be some slack in the strap from the breast collar over the withers. Is that a result of his nice collection?


No, it's not. Good eye. I noticed and stopped to fix it after the video. The right rein was under the end of the breastcollar buckle strap so that was pulling it up. I am not a fan of nylon, lol. It is always either unbuckling itself or the straps are catching on each other. But he enjoys the wide back saddle as he's still not happy with breeching.


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Jun 30, 2022)

Ahhhh, that explains why it looked as if he was pushing his left shoulder forward and bending to the right.

I couldn't figure out the slack either, and the left trace seemed loose. I'm glad people post pictures like this, then explain the solution. It helps me to catch things with my own horses, as well as what I might be seeing when out with others.

Thank you!


----------



## Edelweiss (Jun 30, 2022)

Silver City Heritage Farmstead said:


> Ahhhh, that explains why it looked as if he was pushing his left shoulder forward and bending to the right.
> 
> I couldn't figure out the slack either, and the left trace seemed loose. I'm glad people post pictures like this, then explain the solution. It helps me to catch things with my own horses, as well as what I might be seeing when out with others.
> 
> Thank you!


Yes that would be why it made that illusion. He was actually going in a very large left circle. I'm glad you found it helpful but I hope you don't have to deal with a harness like this! 
I've had the bridle come apart once or twice while I am driving and I always have to check if anything has come unbuckled while it's in its bag. I would never ever use it with a green horse. I used to have an Amish made leather harness that was supposed to be A size but was gargantuan! It did not fit a 36" horse, much less a 34" so I ended up selling it and this is the only one I have now. But when I still had it, I would use the nylon backsaddle and reins with the leather bridle and breastcollar with traces. Come to think of it, I should buy a true A size leather bridle and breastcollar w/traces!


----------



## Edelweiss (Jul 3, 2022)

My CDE prospect pony comes Tuesday at the latest, possibly even tomorrow! Can't wait to meet him and the others arriving with him.


----------



## Kelly (Jul 3, 2022)

Edelweiss said:


> Come to think of it, I should buy a true A size leather bridle and breastcollar w/traces!



You should! I have a hard time fitting all my A size horses, almost everything I order is waaaaay to big and I’m always having to add extra holes or take things in a little.

Cant wait to hear about your new horse!


----------



## Edelweiss (Jul 3, 2022)

Kelly said:


> You should! I have a hard time fitting all my A size horses, almost everything I order is waaaaay to big and I’m always having to add extra holes or take things in a little.
> 
> Cant wait to hear about your new horse!


Yes! That seems to be a very common problem with the bigger tack companies. Yours are tiny so I can see that happening even more. Mine was just ridiculously big. 36" is far from A size. It was more of a pony harness. Wish I had it now! Lol But I'll be getting synthetic from IVC. They are really nice, well made and reasonably priced.

I will be sure to post pictures of them after they arrive!


----------



## Willow Flats (Jul 3, 2022)

Can't wait to meet them!!!!! My two driving horses are 35" and 37" but sometimes I wish they could put the holes a little closer together on the harnesses for adjustments because an inch on a mini can make a big difference in some places!


----------



## Edelweiss (Jul 3, 2022)

Willow Flats said:


> Can't wait to meet them!!!!! My two driving horses are 35" and 37" but sometimes I wish they could put the holes a little closer together on the harnesses for adjustments because an inch on a mini can make a big difference in some places!


Yes, it sure can!! The nylon harness is like that and I think the giant leather one was too. 
I think the most trouble is with the crupper strap. I got everything else decent on that harness, but that was always too long. I think we did have to punch holes in it before I could use it. 

I forgot to mention, the last time I ground drove Amigo before our move, the Uhauls were in the driveway right next to my round pen and he was having a lot of trouble relaxing. As he headed into meltdown mode over the strange new things in sight, he would not walk flatfooted or stand still, but he was keeping a beautiful frame and it reminded me of something, so much to his surprise, I rewarded him for a beautiful.........piaffe!! It was so easy to achieve and repeat. Now I simply cluck in tempo and hold his position, but the contact is very light - lighter than in a trot. It is such an amazing feeling to experience! He holds himself in a perfect compact frame and.....it is just thrilling! I can see the beginning of a levade coming out if I speed up my clucks. I won't push it, but it will come! 
This is not something I would do when he is hitched, but I have loved dressage for as long as I can remember, so to have a horse I have trained reaching the highest levels is a dream come true.


----------



## Edelweiss (Jul 5, 2022)

Waiting........! The horses should be here by 10.


----------



## HersheyMint (Jul 6, 2022)

Edelweiss said:


> Waiting........! The horses should be here by 10.
> 
> View attachment 47777


What a lovely setup. I can't wait to see them


----------



## Edelweiss (Jul 6, 2022)

Oh I forgot to post the pictures I took last night! Formal introductions coming later, but here they are!


----------



## Kelly (Jul 6, 2022)

Beautiful horses! You must be so excited! Can’t wait to hear your plans for all of them  Love your arena too.


----------



## Edelweiss (Jul 6, 2022)

Kelly said:


> Beautiful horses! You must be so excited! Can’t wait to hear your plans for all of them  Love your arena too.


Thank you! Can't wait for you to come visit! 
They are sleeping now, but when I let them out into the pasture, I'll take better pictures and introduce them!


----------



## HersheyMint (Jul 6, 2022)

I'm so happy for you! They are beautiful


----------



## Edelweiss (Jul 6, 2022)

HersheyMint said:


> I'm so happy for you! They are beautiful


Thank you!! I am very happy with them!

Here are pictures from this morning! 

I'll start off with MRS Dancing on a Cloud (Fancy) 3yr old Shetland filly who will be in driving and halter training next year. 

















Next is Wa-Ful KF Dunkirk (Kirk) - Yearling Shetland Miniature Gelding who will be trained in halter and obstacle, and join my lease program.











And the long awaited CDE prospect did not disappoint. MRS Everyone's Favorite Guy (Gaston) - 3yr old Shetland gelding


----------



## Willow Flats (Jul 6, 2022)

How exciting! They are beautiful. You're going to be busy! Are you going to set up a training schedule for them? Would be interested in how much time or how many days per week you plan to work with them. Nice arena, you will be able to train in all kinds of weather!!! Love the name Gaston.


----------



## Edelweiss (Jul 6, 2022)

Willow Flats said:


> How exciting! They are beautiful. You're going to be busy! Are you going to set up a training schedule for them? Would be interested in how much time or how many days per week you plan to work with them. Nice arena, you will be able to train in all kinds of weather!!! Love the name Gaston.


Thank you! Yes, between mine and boarding horses, I am trying not to count how many I have to feed, lol.
My training schedule is more of a record that I write on a small calendar at the end of a day. With my driving horses, usually I drive once a week and ground drive once a week. If they are needing work, I'll ground drive twice a week and drive once the following week. The only time I actually write up a schedule is in the final two weeks before a show. I may start driving twice a week then as well. Otherwise, I just look at my calendar and see what we haven't done in the past few days. Here is an example week for Amigo. 
Sun Break/Halter Mon-Ground Drive Tues-Break Wed-Obstacle Thurs-Ground Drive/Drive Fri-Obstacle Sat-Hunter
Breaks usually depend on the weather, but occasionally I'll look at the calendar and see if they should get a break. My Stallion usually gets one every 10 days or so.
Haha, I was going to change that barn name, but it suits him!


----------



## Kelly (Jul 6, 2022)

I  Gaston! Such a handsome boy! How tall are they all? They look way bigger than mine LOL


----------



## Edelweiss (Jul 6, 2022)

Kelly said:


> I ♥ Gaston! Such a handsome boy! How tall are they all? They look way bigger than mine LOL


Yes, they are a realistic size......sorry Nova!!!    
Kirk is the smallest, currently 34, will mature around 36. Fancy is 38 and Gaston is 42.
Gaston is incredible! I like him more all the time! Fancy is really nice too and Kirk is just the cutest little baby.


----------



## Willow Flats (Jul 6, 2022)

Gaston is a great CDE pony name and a good size for marathon. I think you will have a lot of fun with him!


----------



## Edelweiss (Jul 6, 2022)

Willow Flats said:


> Gaston is a great CDE pony name and a good size for marathon. I think you will have a lot of fun with him!


Yes!! He puts us perfectly in the small pony division which is the best. I am excited to work with him!


----------



## Edelweiss (Jul 7, 2022)

More pictures!!


----------



## HersheyMint (Jul 7, 2022)

All are so beautiful. Defiantly worth the wait to get them


----------



## Edelweiss (Jul 7, 2022)

HersheyMint said:


> All are so beautiful. Defiantly worth the wait to get them


Thank you! Yes it definitely was!!


----------



## Dragon Hill (Jul 8, 2022)

I can hardly wait to see how they do. I'm excited for you.


----------



## Edelweiss (Jul 10, 2022)

Dragon Hill said:


> I can hardly wait to see how they do. I'm excited for you.


Thank you!! I will probably wait until Fall and cooler weather to start the driving horses.

Sunday Funday today!!
Seeing double?? That's because there are two different pintos, bays, and palominos.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 10, 2022)

Those three with their heads together look as though they are plotting something!


----------



## Edelweiss (Jul 10, 2022)

Marsha Cassada said:


> Those three with their heads together look as though they are plotting something!


 I thought the same thing when I was looking through the pictures, but they were just meeting the pinto.


----------



## Edelweiss (Jul 13, 2022)

Had a great ground driving session with Amigo tonight and started working with Fancy and Gaston. They are going to be in groundwork a long while! Very willing, but very, very, green and clueless lol. I am planning on starting them in harness in the Fall.
At least I know none of them mind water! Got a solid hour of heavy rain yesterday and they went right through the deep (6-8"+) puddles several times. Even played in them for a little while!


----------



## Edelweiss (Jul 19, 2022)

Had a wonderful ground driving session with Amigo in the arena this morning. First time working in the arena as I just got the new footing down and it is lovely. Mostly worked on high school dressage which was a joy. He had been crosswiring a bit between his piaffe and levade so for the first time, I acknowledged his levade and gave him a separate cue for it. Also started working on pirouettes and a beautiful passage was not difficult to teach. In between I let him stretch, walk and do some extended and collecting trotting. I noticed that after the high school movements, contact was lighter than ever, even at a full out working trot, and that was just a dream to feel! I did not have any whip with me, so next time we do this, I'll bring one and try to work at some lateral movements.


----------



## Edelweiss (Jul 25, 2022)

Thought I would share my newest addition to the show string.
Name TBD. Currently trying to choose between Sally and Pumpkin!


----------



## HersheyMint (Jul 26, 2022)

Oh I love her eyes! So pretty. She looks so sweet. I know you didn.t ask for to help pick a name but I like Sally. Sweet Sally !


----------



## Edelweiss (Jul 26, 2022)

HersheyMint said:


> Oh I love her eyes! So pretty. She looks so sweet. I know you didn.t ask for to help pick a name but I like Sally. Sweet Sally !


Yes! She has those Salsa eyes, like big deer eyes. I have always loved those.
And oh yes I would love some help. I thought she looked like a Sally too. But then she also looks like a little round pumpkin!


----------



## Willow Flats (Jul 26, 2022)

So pretty! Love both names. Her coloring has a hint of pumpkin pie at least on my screen. Can't go wrong with either name!


----------



## Edelweiss (Jul 26, 2022)

Willow Flats said:


> So pretty! Love both names. Her coloring has a hint of pumpkin pie at least on my screen. Can't go wrong with either name!


Yes! She does look like a little round pumpkin! 

She is out of shape right now, but it will be fun to look back at these when she gets into condition! And she still looks pretty nice.


----------



## MerMaeve (Jul 27, 2022)

That’s out of shape??  She looks like a Pumpkin to me, and it would be cute to look back once she is skinnier and not so pumpkin-y! . She is gorgeous with those big sweet eyes.


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Jul 27, 2022)

I vote Sally, too.

I agree she has the sweetest eyes, and Sweet Salsa Sally would be a wonderful phrase to say while hugging her.


----------



## Edelweiss (Jul 27, 2022)

MerMaeve said:


> That’s out of shape??  She looks like a Pumpkin to me, and it would be cute to look back once she is skinnier and not so pumpkin-y! . She is gorgeous with those big sweet eyes.


Yes! She has her weight in all the wrong places Lol. Needs muscle tone too.



Silver City Heritage Farmstead said:


> I vote Sally, too.
> 
> I agree she has the sweetest eyes, and Sweet Salsa Sally would be a wonderful phrase to say while hugging her.


I'm thinking I will go with Sally! Maybe Pumpkin on occasion, but she won't always look like a Pumpkin. I hope!!

I guess I'll take you on her driving training journey since I am not starting the CDE pony yet. 
The first night I got her, I just lunged her, first in the arena on a lead, then free lunge in the round pen to see how she moves on her own. Free lunging also teaches her whoa. 
Yesterday, I started to get a feel for her by starting with 3 or 4 groundwork exercises. She is very responsive but rather timid, (she has had previous handling, so idk what happened then, could just be her nature and lack of recent handling.) Anyway, she did not like the whip and I noticed when I backed her that she was responding to the whip in my hand and not to me. So I worked on rubbing her down with it and letting her know it was ok to relax, while incorporating ground work exercises to tell her when to move and she picked up on them in a hurry. She learned the basics quickly and easily, started in hand collecting as well. Then lunged a bit to get her in shape. One of the things that will make her such an incredible driving horse is her ability to power off at a trot. She rarely canters, but she can absolutely eat up the groud at a trot.
She is very smart, very willing, and responsive, just needs a little desentizing that will come as she progresses and learns to read and trust me. I think she will probably spend 2-3 weeks on ground work, maybe less, before I start her in harness because of how good minded she is. Of course she will continue groundwork for about 6 months before I consider her finished, but 2-3 weeks should provide enough of a base for her to start in harness.
She is said to have been driven before, but since I don't know what or how she was trained, I am just starting over as if she never was. I do this with any horse that I get as that will fill any "holes" and bring out any issues that I might discover if I simply hitched her. Plus it also builds a bond between us and develops mutual trust which is crucial to a successful driving horse.


----------



## Edelweiss (Jul 28, 2022)

More pictures from her first day here. She is already looking better. Day 3 of groundwork and she is advancing through basics. Moves off of me nicely, does not mind the whip, and I love how responsive yet quiet she is. Starting to soften as we get to know each other, but that will come as she has clearly come to trust me more. 
Lunging for a few minutes after groundwork and starting to push her more as she develops stamina. She is great at powering off at a trot, but I need to make sure I can keep pushing without her breaking into a canter. Especially for roadster, she does not need to be allowed to canter in harness.


----------



## Dragon Hill (Jul 29, 2022)

You are really going to enjoy this one! Her eyes just bowl me over.


----------



## Edelweiss (Jul 29, 2022)

Dragon Hill said:


> You are really going to enjoy this one! Her eyes just bowl me over.


Oh I already am! Those eyes are the first thing I noticed when I first saw a Salsa horse.
I love her more every time I work with her. She trusts me a lot more now.

Day 4 of Groundwork. She is advancing quickly through basic level. She is much softer, still a little neck stiff, but getting better in a hurry. I love how she reads my energy and responds appropriately. No longer lunging as she is doing enough work with groundwork as I push her more.


----------



## kimbalina (Jul 30, 2022)

Thank you for posting… I’m really enjoying reading your thread (and looking at the pictures of your magnificent creatures). You have an amazing sensitivity to the animal’s energy and movement.


----------



## Edelweiss (Aug 3, 2022)

kimbalina said:


> Thank you for posting… I’m really enjoying reading your thread (and looking at the pictures of your magnificent creatures). You have an amazing sensitivity to the animal’s energy and movement.


Thank you. I have been blessed with some beautiful horses. I try to be very much in tune with them. It is quite a feeling when they reciprocate and we are truly in sync.

Sally has been in training for a week now. Picture from tonight. She is shaping up nicely and is close to intermediate level in groundwork, starting to incorporate some showmanship fundamentals as well. She is much softer and I just love how responsive she is. She is a lot more trusting too. Always calls to me when I go into the barn and let me catch her right away in the big arena tonight, which I was very happy with.


----------



## MerMaeve (Aug 4, 2022)

@Edelweiss how did you get her to lose her (little) belly fat? Assuming exercise?


----------



## Edelweiss (Aug 4, 2022)

MerMaeve said:


> @Edelweiss how did you get her to lose her (little) belly fat? Assuming exercise?


Just groundwork, a bit of trotting, and a good diet!
That is why she has more muscle tone and her neck has started to slim down too.


----------



## Edelweiss (Aug 10, 2022)

It's been another week and now I am really starting to see some improvement! Sally is shaping up nicely, has a lot more muscle tone and has learned to soften and use her whole body in working. She is intermediate in groundwork and basic in showmanship, starting to refine her pivot, almost started to teach her the components of sidepassing, but she needs more work on the off side first. I think she'll be ready to move on to being introduced to the harness in another two weeks or so. She is coming along quickly!


----------



## Edelweiss (Aug 20, 2022)

I know it's been awhile since I updated on Sally, but after 2.5 weeks, I finally found the "footprint" of previous training and it's a big one. We have a long, long, way to go. I would not be surprised if she needs 6 months of groundwork before she sees the cart. She is intermediate in showmanship now and getting into advanced in groundwork, has a nice finished right pivot with the left coming along. Also let her start pre-sidepassing exercises and she has been doing well at them. We had to work through quite a few issues at the trot, which is where the "footprint" first started to show, but she started to come along after a few days of drills and has been steadily improving. The rest is just going to take her coming to fully trust me and forget all that she has been through. She tries to trust very much, but at times memories that are still recent take over and she can't help but panic or have a meltdown. To sum it up, she is a very sensitive, responsive mare and her "handler" used way too much force on her. She has been seriously messed up but I am hopeful that she will come through with time and patience.

In other news, I finally finished the farm website!


----------



## Dragon Hill (Aug 20, 2022)

Love the website. I'm glad you found the "footprint" of her previous training, especially before you ever hooked her to anything. Sorry to hear it's so deep. It saddens me so many people "train" miniatures by bullying them into doing what they want. I'm glad you are going to continue with her and I wish you the best. I do feel you will be successful given enough time.


----------



## Abby P (Aug 20, 2022)

I am definitely following this with interest - my guy has a "footprint" too so I'll be watching how your beautiful girl comes along and hopefully picking up some knowledge along the way! Thank you for keeping us updated!


----------



## Edelweiss (Aug 20, 2022)

Dragon Hill said:


> Love the website. I'm glad you found the "footprint" of her previous training, especially before you ever hooked her to anything. Sorry to hear it's so deep. It saddens me so many people "train" miniatures by bullying them into doing what they want. I'm glad you are going to continue with her and I wish you the best. I do feel you will be successful given enough time.


Thank you! Forgot a link. 





Home | Cedar Springs Stable







morningstarfarmdai.wixsite.com





Yes, that is why I do so much groundwork, especially with a horse that has had "training." It really helps you and the horse come to know and trust each other and discover any weak or trouble points. 
It is so sad. What makes it worse is that she is so sensitive. A more stubborn minded horse can actually be easier as they can "take" improper handling better. Mostly, unless it is extreme, they just do not care as they want to go their own way anyway. What they love is to understand what they are doing. Then they are more than happy to listen to you. Most of mine fall into that category. Sally naturally loves to listen though, she's a follower. She is such a sweet, pretty mare who is perfectly willing to do what you want but she has so much fear now.
I can't wait until I can no longer see any apprehension and timidity. I let her out to play in the barn aisle while I am working around there and she has gotten a lot more comfortable around me. I love when they start to interact with you and be more like playful horses and less like robotic machines who are scared to do anything else but what they are told.
I think she will come along....she is really a very good minded mare. 



Abby P said:


> I am definitely following this with interest - my guy has a "footprint" too so I'll be watching how your beautiful girl comes along and hopefully picking up some knowledge along the way! Thank you for keeping us updated!


If I can be of any help with yours, feel free to PM me with any questions! I'd love to learn more about him in any case. Always remember, never ever be afraid of what triggers them and never avoid it. It is only by working through it that you will overcome whatever it is. Those days are not fun but your roughest training days are always followed by a beautiful breakthrough to the next level. 
As an example, this was where I discovered the "footprint." Sally was not relaxed about trotting with me, she was always leaning out as if she was trying to get away from me. The more we worked, the more everything about her screamed fear. I now know she is afraid of sudden movements or someone moving quickly around her. But I had to get her through it. Basic exercises weren't doing it, so I had to drill her and make trotting routine. So one day that is all we did for about 30 minutes, trotting in and out of a row of trees, left and right until she realized that it was not about her and she had something else to focus on. Something else I like to do is not think about the issues while you are doing it. I was just thinking of which tree and which direction I would go for next. Her apprehension dropped as she realized she was fine and she really had to keep thinking to stay balanced and with me. Since then, even straight trotting has been light as a feather with her. 
I worked a lot on getting her to soften when she first came because she was very stiff. I now know that is related too. When she is afraid, the first thing she does is stiffen. So all of my training will be focused on keeping her light and soft. I don't have to mention that it is going to be a long process to get her to collect. I can already see how stiff her neck is so I am sure she has a hard mouth. That's quite a ways off though. Hopefully by then she will be more consistently relaxed.


----------



## kimbalina (Aug 21, 2022)

Sally Cinnamon! This just popped into my head and I had to say it out loud! 

Your facilities look incredible!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Edelweiss (Aug 21, 2022)

kimbalina said:


> Sally Cinnamon! This just popped into my head and I had to say it out loud!
> 
> Your facilities look incredible!  Thanks for sharing!


Yes she does look like a Cinnamon! I used to ride a sorrel named that.

Thank you! It is pretty nice here.

Had a beautiful session with Sally today. I'll try not to write a book about it, but I brought the backsaddle out again. Started by haltering her, putting the backsaddle on the ground and just sitting in her stall and making her feel very loved. I'm not big on vocal cues besides whoa so I just hummed to her the whole time. I did some basic stretching, pressure and release exercises with her and let her look at everything. As with most horses learning to trust again, it is a very foreign concept to her to be allowed to look at and be curious about things because a lot of things are a source of fear to them. I train looking and acknowledging for obstacle though and so I encouraged her. She gradually softened and I could see her steadily wanting to be more curious and interactive with me and the backsaddle.
Once she was comfortable and relaxed, I put it on. I went slowly but steadily forward, rubbing her all over as I fastened the girth and crupper, making sure she enjoyed it. She was really thinking today. Then we went to the round pen where I walked with her a bit then started to lunge at a walk. She was very quiet and tried so hard. Every time I stopped her, she came straight to me on her own. We did that several times each direction, walking a circle or too, stopping and rewarding, worked up to trotting too and all without any tensing or freaking.
She had been slightly fearful when we started and at times I could sense she was trying not to be nervous, but I could see the slight fear in her eyes change to trust and I could see her confidence when she set out at a trot. To win the trust of a horse is a beautiful treasure, but especially with one like this, it is an overwhelmingly wonderful feeling that is especially appreciated.

Also worked with Gaston today. He is extremely uncomplicated! Just rather slow to pick up on new things lol. But he is coming along with groundwork. He is such a big sweet pony.


----------



## Kelly (Aug 22, 2022)

Edelweiss said:


> I'll try not to write a book….


Yes.… please write a book!!


----------



## Edelweiss (Aug 30, 2022)

General Update. Thanks to family who came to help finish the fence, my horses can finally have the front yard "pasture" and they are really enjoying it.
Sally is coming along very well. Got up to a working trot with her in hand and she was nervous but held herself together so well, staying light and with me. So proud of her. Turned her loose as usual afterwards while I did chores around the barn and came around the corner to see her running and tossing her head. That was the first time I have ever seen her playing which made me very happy. Of course she stopped and whinnied when she saw me. She is one of the chattiest horses in the barn.
My wonderful farrier was here last week so I am starting to work with Fancy and Gaston more. They are moving much more freely with their hooves done.


----------



## HersheyMint (Aug 30, 2022)

Edelweiss said:


> View attachment 48146
> General Update. Thanks to family who came to help finish the fence, my horses can finally have the front yard "pasture" and they are really enjoying it.
> Sally is coming along very well. Got up to a working trot with her in hand and she was nervous but held herself together so well, staying light and with me. So proud of her. Turned her loose as usual afterwards while I did chores around the barn and came around the corner to see her running and tossing her head. That was the first time I have ever seen her playing which made me very happy. Of course she stopped and whinnied when she saw me. She is one of the chattiest horses in the barn.
> My wonderful farrier was here last week so I am starting to work with Fancy and Gaston more. They are moving much more freely with their hooves done.


----------



## HersheyMint (Aug 30, 2022)

What a nice pic!! I'm so glad everything is going good


----------



## Edelweiss (Sep 5, 2022)

Sally is really doing so well now. She is ready to move on to obstacle training as she is advanced in groundwork and showmanship with a finished right pivot. Sidepassing is starting to flow and her pull turn is coming along as she has learned to accept and use contact which was a huge thing to overcome. A little trust goes a long way. Yesterday I brought the backsaddle out again while she was in her stall. Just visited with her and let her be curious. She enjoys attention now. Then I put it on and she was very relaxed. Didn't have her tied and she was not tense. She came out of the barn with a happy springy step and so much confidence. I was able to free lunge her with it and she was perfectly fine at a trot. Left the halter on but didn't need to. She just wanted to see what I had! 
So happy with her. Next step will be introducing the bridle, but I need to get a tiny bridle for her head first! 


Also found time to drive Amigo yesterday and he was lovely to drive. Nice and light and kept his gaits true. It's been a few weeks and he is a bit out of shape, aka a bit fat, but he is doing pretty well considering his only driving work has been long lining once a week.


----------



## Edelweiss (Sep 27, 2022)

One step closer to having a new driving horse! I could tell she was a bit nervous but she held herself together and was all around lovely, quiet and soft mouthed, held contact a few times too. 2 months of groundwork has really paid off. 
She is on basic obstacle now too, working over poles.
I'm getting ready to start the other three prospects and see who will be my country over horse next year. One has been on my show string for 2 years so he is ready to start right away. The other was in training earlier this year and had gotten up to ground driving so she just needs a refresher, while the 3rd needs to start from the basics with groundwork. She is just green so there is nothing else to work through, thankfully!!
An exciting new addition is coming Saturday as well!


----------



## HersheyMint (Sep 27, 2022)

How exciting. Looking forward to more updates


----------



## Edelweiss (Oct 13, 2022)

A very delayed update!
Sally is doing quite well in ground driving, she likes to know where I am so I make sure I am talking or singing and that is very reassuring to her. She is very light and had learned to hold contact and flex at a walk. Working on keeping her comfortable and pushing her up to hold contact at a trot. I have also walked her between the shafts of the cart to slowly introduce it. She has been in training for 11 weeks now.
In groundwork, she is advancing through beginner obstacle and as often happens as they progress, she has been starting to anticipate and get squirmy, so we have been working on that. She is getting better and understanding when to wait. It is a a very normal part of improving. Sooner or later, they are going to try to anticipate your cues and start overstepping and fidgeting. Not hard to fix though.
Sky is here for groundwork training. She was not handled much for the past several months, and when she was, it wasn't great, so she is rather feral and unaccustomed to being tied up or having anything done with her. Working on getting her used to basic grooming and handling before I start groundwork. She is a sweet girl though, especially out in the pasture.


----------



## Crimson Rose (Oct 14, 2022)

I just binge read your whole training journal, and I absolutely love it, and want to start one of my own when my ponies arrive! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Abby P (Oct 14, 2022)

Sky is beautiful, I love me a plan dark bay with no white!


----------



## Edelweiss (Oct 14, 2022)

Crimson Rose said:


> I just binge read your whole training journal, and I absolutely love it, and want to start one of my own when my ponies arrive! Keep up the good work!


Thank you! Yes, please do start a journal!



Abby P said:


> Sky is beautiful, I love me a plan dark bay with no white!


I love bays too! Red bays with chrome are my favorite but dark bays are pretty stunning too. She is a perfect match with Gaston.



Speaking of red bays, Trooper is doing well in the backsaddle. Started in hunter now too, I think he'll be my versatility horse next year. Gaston has been here since July and even though he gets intermittent work and is still in basic groundwork, I started him in harness today. With some horses, you just feel that they are ready and he was. He was perfect. Next time I will introduce the bridle and from there will ground drive and work on collection until I can get a bigger cart to fit him.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 15, 2022)

The bridle for Sally looks like a very nice fit. Glad she is coming along.
The bay, Sky, is gorgeous. I am partial to bays.


----------



## Edelweiss (Oct 26, 2022)

Marsha Cassada said:


> The bridle for Sally looks like a very nice fit. Glad she is coming along.
> The bay, Sky, is gorgeous. I am partial to bays.


Sorry for the delayed response! Yes, I was surprised at how well it fit. It is just a basic A size leather bridle.

As of the day after my last post, when I meant to reply, Sally is holding contact at a trot. Have been just doing more of the same since then, building her confidence. She is back to waiting in obstacle which is great! She has really come a long way. I just realized recently that when I harness her, I just do it, no need to go slow and avoid sudden movements anymore with that.

Some pictures from yesterday. We are enjoying amazing weather!


----------



## Edelweiss (Nov 9, 2022)

Brief update on some of the driving horses!
Sally is starting to show true collection and form at the trot. I'll introduce her to the cart soon. This picture is from one of the first days that we started trotting, but as you can see, she was doing well enough for me to hold the reins with one hand and take a picture.
She is reaching intermediate level in obstacle, much more flexible and patient, and her sidepass is approaching the finished positions.
Trooper has just started ground driving in full harness. Not well enough for me to take a picture lol, but he is coming along.
Everyone else is doing well and we are trying to make the most of these final days of true Fall weather! Starting to fill in my calendar for the shows we will plan on training for next year.


----------



## Crimson Rose (Dec 8, 2022)

How are the ponies doing? We need an update


----------



## Edelweiss (Dec 11, 2022)

Crimson Rose said:


> How are the ponies doing? We need an update


Not much to update but I can always share some pictures! Sold my cart so everyone is just ground driving. Gaston is ground driving now though. Our first CDE should be in May, if we are ready. Actually a DT (Driving Trial) which is a slightly more condensed version and thus a bit more beginner friendly. Still a challenge though!
Diamond and the puppy are getting big. Diamond is probably around 31-32" now which still feels tiny to me but she has definitely grown!


----------



## MaryFlora (Dec 11, 2022)

A gorgeous area Edelweiss and so are your minis! 

Your Spring driving goals sound both fun and challenging!


----------



## Edelweiss (Dec 12, 2022)

MaryFlora said:


> A gorgeous area Edelweiss and so are your minis!
> 
> Your Spring driving goals sound both fun and challenging!


Thank you!!

I am looking forward to it! I have a good idea of our show schedule now.

My new cart arrived today so I will be starting horses soon!

Had a wonderful session with Sally yesterday and she initiated contact. It was so beautiful to see her downward reach to establish contact. She stayed very consistent at a walk, not quite as much at a trot, but she's figuring it out. Transitions are our friend and headset is starting to improve as well. She's been in training for 5 months now. Some can do it faster, but I much prefer taking the time to teach them to understand true collection.


----------



## MaryFlora (Dec 14, 2022)

Sally sounds like a honey, you must enjoy working with her. I enjoy reading your posts, you take me back to my younger years and my own training sessions! 

A new cart is a pretty exciting delivery! I’d have to park it in the living room and hang Christmas lights on it!


----------



## HersheyMint (Dec 14, 2022)

Beautiful pics


----------



## Edelweiss (Dec 14, 2022)

MaryFlora said:


> Sally sounds like a honey, you must enjoy working with her. I enjoy reading your posts, you take me back to my younger years and my own training sessions!
> 
> A new cart is a pretty exciting delivery! I’d have to park it in the living room and hang Christmas lights on it!


She is pretty special! Not a very friendly mare, can't say that I blame her after what she went through, but she enjoys work and that is what matters. She trusts me but I am still hoping that she'll like me one day.
I'm glad you enjoy the posts! I love working with my horses.
I don't think this cart would fit through the front door for that! 







These are from the seller.




And I had to get a closeup of those beautiful wheels. I was just going to use it for training, but after seeing it in person, I want to add a spindle seat and use it for pleasure shows. It is hard to find a spindle seat though, so we'll see how that goes.



HersheyMint said:


> Beautiful pics


Thank you!


----------



## MaryFlora (Dec 14, 2022)

A gorgeous cart! Love the beautiful wheels and wooden body. Thanks for showing us!


----------



## Crimson Rose (Dec 14, 2022)

What a lovely cart!


----------



## Edelweiss (Dec 14, 2022)

MaryFlora said:


> A gorgeous cart! Love the beautiful wheels and wooden body. Thanks for showing us!





Crimson Rose said:


> What a lovely cart!


Thank you both! I love it too. I've never had an all wood cart before. A carriage driver had it and it is so very well balanced!


----------



## HersheyMint (Dec 15, 2022)

I agree, What a beautiful cart!


----------



## minihorse (Dec 19, 2022)

Are bigger wheels, lighter to pull? 
I would love to be on that cart driving. That's really beautiful, I agree.


----------



## Edelweiss (Dec 19, 2022)

HersheyMint said:


> I agree, What a beautiful cart!


Thank you! Too cold this week, hoping I'll get a chance to try it next week.


minihorse said:


> Are bigger wheels, lighter to pull?
> I would love to be on that cart driving. That's really beautiful, I agree.


Yes, from a physics standpoint, they are easier. I researched that before I got it as I have never had such big wheels. Most training carts have 20-24" wheels and these are 34". Larger wheels are obviously easier to roll over sticks, grass etc, but they also have better traction and are better for taking corners at high speeds which is perfect for cones. The only con is that they require more energy to start and stop due to the increases and decreases of friction, hence breeching will always be needed with this cart. That is only very slight though. Once it is moving, it will be 2x easier to turn.

Though y'all might appreciate this comparison. Gaston last week vs when I got him. Granted the bottom picture isn't a great one of him but I think you can see a difference in topline and overall condition even in his winter coat.


I love this horse. He has such a good brain and he is just stunning. 


Sally is still ground driving and doing extremely well. I drive her with constant contact now and she doesn't want to be without it. Working on straightness, getting a bit of headset now, and lots of transitions to develop impulsion and keep good contact at the trot. A lot of that is best done in the cart though. I think she is nearly ready to hitch. 
She is also turning into a wonderful little obstacle horse as well. Much more consistent about waiting and less fidgety. For all her apparent timidity, she does trust me and nothing really fazes her. Getting more excited for show season!
I am going to the CAA (Carriage Assoc of America) Convention and Meeting in January. They are going to have some wonderful clinics about driving and I am looking forward to them.


----------



## HersheyMint (Dec 20, 2022)

Edelweiss said:


> Thank you! Too cold this week, hoping I'll get a chance to try it next week.
> 
> Yes, from a physics standpoint, they are easier. I researched that before I got it as I have never had such big wheels. Most training carts have 20-24" wheels and these are 34". Larger wheels are obviously easier to roll over sticks, grass etc, but they also have better traction and are better for taking corners at high speeds which is perfect for cones. The only con is that they require more energy to start and stop due to the increases and decreases of friction, hence breeching will always be needed with this cart. That is only very slight though. Once it is moving, it will be 2x easier to turn.
> 
> ...


Wow, he is beautiful and I love his name.


----------



## Edelweiss (Dec 21, 2022)

HersheyMint said:


> Wow, he is beautiful and I love his name.


Thanks....I do too!

Finally got a chance to try out the new cart yesterday. Amigo is 34" and that is about the smallest I'll go with it. It rides pretty smoothly and looks nice even without a spindle seat being added yet.
Note: He is not wearing a carriage harness but it does a decent job for routine training right now. Would never use it for anything like marathon training though.


----------



## HersheyMint (Dec 21, 2022)

He carries himself so nicely I great pic


----------



## Crimson Rose (Dec 21, 2022)

Love it! Beautiful!  Who is the large bay photo bomber?


----------



## Edelweiss (Dec 22, 2022)

HersheyMint said:


> He carries himself so nicely I great pic


He really does and was really light that day. Hopefully we can be competitive in carriage next year.



Crimson Rose said:


> Love it! Beautiful!  Who is the large bay photo bomber?


Thank you!
The giraffe? That is one of my Arabs. Recently moved her into that pasture so she's never seen a mini driving up close before. She followed us around for awhile.

Getting ready for the cold here now. It will be back in the 60's next week though and I am hoping to introduce some horses to the cart.


----------



## Edelweiss (Dec 25, 2022)

Merry Christmas!!


----------



## Edelweiss (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## Edelweiss (Jan 4, 2023)

Stay tuned for some exciting news!! 

In other more routine news, Gaston is making great progress in ground work and Sally is getting pretty advanced in obstacle. I think she is nearly ready to be started in hunter. Light, responsive and much more patient, she is finished in pivots, pull turns and backing. Nearly finished in sidepassing but she still needs to refine hind leg movement. Working on that now and soon enough it will be time for her to get acquainted with the dreaded raised poles! 
Finished a stall sign for her too,


----------



## HersheyMint (Jan 4, 2023)

Love the sign, Love Sally


----------



## Edelweiss (Jan 6, 2023)

HersheyMint said:


> Love the sign, Love Sally


Thank you! I do too.

Finally got a picture of Sally ground driving the other evening. She has really come a long way. She is so light, I didn't realize what a nice headset she has developed. I have been focusing on impulsion, as you can see she doesn't track up and isn't using her hindquarters which is ok right now. That will come when she is in the cart and I can push her out more.
That isn't a finished head position either but it's great to see. A high head set starts out long and low, then as they learn to carry themselves and use their whole body, it will naturally come up.




Here is the exciting news! I was able to find and afford a Fox Lane marathon cart in small pony size! A friend of mine told me about them recently and I never thought I'd find one. But one popped up right in Texas and I was actually able to afford it. I've been cleaning out the tack room and selling off some of my mini tack, still have more to sell, but I am excited to get it! Fox Lanes haven't been made for a few years and this one is hardly ever used. Wet because they rinsed the dust off before taking pictures but otherwise it is pretty nice!


----------



## Crimson Rose (Jan 6, 2023)

How beautiful  Super congratulations  I am so excited to read about all your driving adventures and shows this year!


----------



## Edelweiss (Saturday at 6:24 PM)

Crimson Rose said:


> How beautiful  Super congratulations  I am so excited to read about all your driving adventures and shows this year!


Thank you! Our first event of the year is coming up soon, later this month in Ft Worth! It is a convention at a hotel which will be a nice change from shows.
I will be picking up the Fox Lane while I am there too.









I am especially looking forward to the talks on one handed driving and whip use. One handed driving is something I have wanted to master for a long time and those two talks are given by David Saunders, former head coachmen to HRH The Duke of Edinburgh and one of the pioneers of CDE driving, among many other things.






David E. Saunders' Credentials


David E. Saunders, England, USA.



davidesaunders.com


----------



## thathorsecrazychick (Saturday at 8:33 PM)

I hope to do driving one day. It looks so fun. Also your horses are beautiful


----------



## thathorsecrazychick (Monday at 9:51 AM)

Ok, I read all of this post again, and the extended trot is really fast? Like almost cantering because my little mini when I ask her to go faster on lead she trots then does ( what I called a jog) but is probably the extended trot, and then she canters.


----------



## Edelweiss (Monday at 10:46 AM)

thathorsecrazychick said:


> I hope to do driving one day. It looks so fun. Also your horses are beautiful


Thank you! It is a lot of fun.



thathorsecrazychick said:


> Ok, I read all of this post again, and the extended trot is really fast? Like almost cantering because my little mini when I ask her to go faster on lead she trots then does ( what I called a jog) but is probably the extended trot, and then she canters.


No, a true extended trot is not fast, it is just that, extended. The horse lengthens its frame without a dramatic increase in speed. 
Here are some pictures of the collected trot vs extended. 
Note the "round" shape of this horse in this picture vs the longer shape in the next picture.




Sounds like your mare is getting closer to a working trot which is an increase in speed.


----------



## thathorsecrazychick (Monday at 11:10 AM)

oh, it just does not look like a normal trot to me. Maybe it's just that her legs are moving so fast I can't tell.


----------



## Dragon Hill (Wednesday at 9:24 AM)

thatcrazyhorsechick to get a better idea of gaits, you may want to watch some videos of big horses. Much easier to tell the difference on a non fuzzy non rolly polly horse with long legs! LOL


----------



## thathorsecrazychick (Wednesday at 9:37 AM)

Dragon Hill said:


> thatcrazyhorsechick to get a better idea of gaits, you may want to watch some videos of big horses. Much easier to tell the difference on a non fuzzy non rolly polly horse with long legs! LOL


I Will... It is very hard to tell with a horse who has tiny legs and is so fuzzy....


----------

